# OT: Looking for an animated Shaq avatar.



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

hey, a friend of mine wants a animated avatar of Shaq. Anything really, even old school or from a movie or something. I told him i'd help to look, but I haven't found anything.

Anyone here know a good place to find stuff like this?


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

stockfire said:


> hey, a friend of mine wants a animated avatar of Shaq. Anything really, even old school or from a movie or something. I told him i'd help to look, but I haven't found anything.
> 
> Anyone here know a good place to find stuff like this?



i know someone who had an animated shaq avatar on the lakers board. it was hilarious too. i forgot who the user was tho, u might wanna check there.


----------



## stockfire (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks. 

I posted there, but it was immediately MOVED back here. Sorry, someone over there is being a huge jerk.

I appreciate it though. Sorry again, for the "repost."


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

whew...i remember posting this shaq gif back in 2003.

Back in his Orlando days; when he broke the backboard









this at least deserve some rep points dont ya think?


----------

